# Cartgate Picnic Area A303/A3088



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

has anyone stopped overnight at the Cartgate Picnic Area on the A303/A3088 Yeovil, Stoke Sub Hamdon, Somerset TA14 6RA

A quick look on google maps looks ok just wondered if anyone has had any experience of it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Yes, many times. Only problem we've had was parking too close to a refrigerated truck with a noisy chiller.

Bob


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Loads of times without any problems.Suggest going right around to just before the back of the cafe we found this to be the quietest place even though its nearer the road.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Same opinion here, it is OK for a night, close to the café is OK, there may well be lots of lorries there though......

Dave


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

When we're trucking down the A303 prefer paying up and stopping off at the caravan park at Sparkford and dinner at the Sparkford Inn.

Harry


----------

